# P 238 Left Handed



## c25cres (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the safety to the opposite side for us left handed people? If not are there any rumors that Sig will come out with a 238 with an ambi safety?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

The P250 is the only Sig that I know that offers an ambidextrous slide release and an ambidextrous magazine release.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Brownells offers an ambi safety for the Colt version, wonder if they would work on the Sig??


----------

